# O-Matic snowboards?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

O-matic Boards are Awesome.

If you're more into all-mountain rather than strictly park, the O-matic Boron 148 is the best deal right now at $120.

Todd Richards started O-matic with the purpose of getting quality stuff to the masses at prices the masses could afford.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

^^^^sick company. from a sick guy. great quality.

borons good, extrem-o is a really good board from them, and todds pro board the awsome is dope.


if you get todds board its a little stiffer than most park boards, just a word of a caution. probably the stiffest true twin on the market.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

also just to add to this tara dakides is part owner and superrrr fucking hot. just another great reason to ride o-matic.

i think there definitely flying under the radar this year. and have for the last couple of years. i almost got the awesome, but its to stiff for a mainly rail board which is what i will be riding the most this year.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

The Extr-emo is softer than the Awesome.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> The Extr-emo is softer than the Awesome.


pretty much evry park board is softer than the awsome. its the stiffest twin i know if.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Sick-Gnar said:


> also just to add to this tara dakides is part owner and superrrr fucking hot. just another great reason to ride o-matic.
> 
> i think there definitely flying under the radar this year. and have for the last couple of years. i almost got the awesome, but its to stiff for a mainly rail board which is what i will be riding the most this year.


i hear that lol..o matics are pretty sick..


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

how does the baron stack up against the hatchet? The link you posted no longer works also


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

snowjeeper said:


> how does the baron stack up against the hatchet? The link you posted no longer works also


do you mean the boron??? 


and who makes the hatchet?? not O-Matic.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah boron  and atomic makes the hatchet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

id choose o-matic over atomic anyday but thats me. atomic makes good stuff though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

hatchet is a good all around board and can handle most of what you try to do with it. even though I own a hatchet, I'd probably go with the awesome if i did it over.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah is the awesome as easy on beginners as the hatchet is? that's mostly what's been driving my snowboard search.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

The atomic alibi is better than anything Omatic will ever put out. Don't know much about the hatchet.


----------

